# Schwimmanzug - Ultimate Floating Anzug - über 50% redzuziert! unglaublich



## am-angelsport (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Angebot


*Ultimate*​*Schwimmanzug
2-teilig
*
​*zum Hammerpreis

statt 149,95€
Nur 69,95€

*http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Shimano-Joy-XT-Spin-270-MH-Spinnrute-Wg-15-40g_p7956_x2.htmhttp://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...s=schwimmanzug&search_in_description=&x=0&y=0










http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Shimano-Joy-XT-Spin-270-MH-Spinnrute-Wg-15-40g_p7956_x2.htmhttp://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...s=schwimmanzug&search_in_description=&x=0&y=0​

NUR 69,95 €​



bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de




bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.
Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911




Beste Grüße


Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

